# Rumors confirmed: Canon EOS M50 Mark II and a new Speedlite are coming soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 30, 2020)

> The Canon EOS M50 Mark II has been confirmed through Canon product listings for dealers. This camera body has been rumored for quite some time to come in Q4 of 2020, so we should see an announcement soon.
> Also appearing is a new Canon Speedlite called the EL-1, we have reported a new flagship Speedlite was coming, and hopefully, this is it. It’s interesting that Canon is now using a new naming scheme for a Speedlite.
> Also added to the list are Speedlite accessories named SCF-EL, SBA-EL and LP-EL. I think the LP is going to be a rechargeable battery for the new Speedlite.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 30, 2020)

Well that figures....I just bought an M50 a month ago! 

For me it was eye opening to finally see an M series in person, when a friend showed up with one to a gathering we had. They are great for 'light' use, but fully featured for 'normal' use as well. If my hands weren't so big and the body so small I could use it all the time. I hope they sell a lot of them. 

Excited to see what the spec will be, but probably won't upgrade. The ideas was to get a 'cheap' travel body that would go places I wouldn't take the DSLR. And the M50 fits the bill perfectly. 

-Brian


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 30, 2020)

Looking forward to new speedlight.


----------



## morrisonbrett (Sep 30, 2020)

I have a Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT in box waiting for R5 delivery. Returning it! I'll wait for the EL-1.


----------



## Mark3794 (Sep 30, 2020)

I hope Canon will use the 32 mp sensor... this is personal now.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 30, 2020)

The M50 II is great news IBIS and a better AF system please and that will replace my M5


----------



## Marximusprime (Sep 30, 2020)

A bigger battery would be nice.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> It’s interesting that Canon is now using a new naming scheme for a Speedlite.



Yeah, the earlier EL-100 makes more sense now. I guess they're going to launch an "EL-10" series as well at some point?


----------



## edoorn (Sep 30, 2020)

and a good alternative for the red AF assist crosses


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Sep 30, 2020)

Been saying they should use rechargeable batteries for flash guns for years..


----------



## SV (Sep 30, 2020)

In other news, the follow up flash to the EL-1 is rumored to be code named EL-GUAPO


----------



## speg (Sep 30, 2020)

I'll give up IBIS for a performant electronic shutter and eye-tracking in servo. Oh, and one more dial too.


----------



## Boblblawslawblg (Sep 30, 2020)

IBIS, 14 FPS, 32MP and 2nd Knob please.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 30, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Been saying they should use rechargeable batteries for flash guns for years..



Yet another non-standard battery with a non-standard charger, as if there aren't enough rechargeable AA batteries to go around.


----------



## koch1948 (Sep 30, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> The M50 II is great news IBIS and a better AF system please and that will replace my M5


The EOS M50 Mark II will not necessarily replace the EOS M5. The EOS M5 has a 1.62m-dot 3.2” touchscreen and a 1040 mAh LP-E17 battery whereas the existing EOS M50 only has a 1.04m-dot 3.0” touchscreen and an 875 mAh LP-E12 battery.


----------



## Nelu (Sep 30, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> If my hands weren't so big and the body so small I could use it all...


I'm trying to imagine you, Brian


----------



## Aregal (Sep 30, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Been saying they should use rechargeable batteries for flash guns for years..


I think they should do the same with their hot-shoe microphones.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 30, 2020)

Ha ha... My hands are large, and the camera body is very small. I could have been more descriptive. 



Nelu said:


> I'm trying to imagine you, Brian


----------



## sobrien (Sep 30, 2020)

Happy I sold my M50 but held on to my EF-M lenses now! Well, I will be if this gets a second dial, Fv mode and top notch AF. Oh and minimum shutter speed with auto-ISO in Av mode. Not too much to ask...surely?!


----------



## hyt (Sep 30, 2020)

No M7 then...?


----------



## Kane Clements (Sep 30, 2020)

The timing of this release is probably being driven by Fuji. 

You guys have heard of the X-T4 (great IBIS, weather proof, two card slots and all the rest) the high performance crop frame camera that Canon should have been making rather than the 90D. Well on 15 October Fuji are announcing the X-S10. Which essentially is a slimmed down version of the X-T4. We know it will be DSLR style, have IBIS and a full articulating screen and sell for $999. 

(In the absence of any viable Canon camera with a crop sensor that could could compete on performance and price I stumped up for an X-T4 and some lenses and I've been mightily pleased).

So I figure the M50 MkII will pretty much match the Fuji on specs and retail at about the $999 mark. Though being Canon it won't have the full range of control dials like Fuji and they'll find other ways of crippling the spec so it doesn't cannibalise sales from the rest of the range. 

I'm waiting to see how they compare. I'm leaning towards the fuji, though some of their XF glass is a bit heavy for a smaller body. An M50 II might be just the ticket for street photography with some M glass like the 22.


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 30, 2020)

This is great news but...

... Could someone start a &#$% rumor about when my &#$% R5 is going to ship?


----------



## Bert63 (Sep 30, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> If my hands weren't so big and the body so small I could use it all




You sound like my prom date...


----------



## Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> This is great news but...
> 
> ... Could someone start a &#$% rumor about when my &#$% R5 is going to ship?


Mine (ordered Aug 2) came in a few days ago. It was worth the wait.


----------



## gavinz (Sep 30, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


The new Speedlite is interesting. I am tempted by some of the new Round with Li battery flashes so hopefully this is something similar.


----------



## Mando Morlos Photo (Sep 30, 2020)

I LOVE the m6 Mark II, I bought a 2nd one...if the m50 II is better then woot! 

But the camera body is not where the system is coming up short. They need more/better lenses.

And as someone posted earlier, this will go into competition against the xt-4/ X-S10 which is going to be VERY stiff competition.

Once I sell my Canon Full frame gear, (going sony due to canon's cripple hammers), my loyalty to the apsc mount will be much less.

If they cripple the m50ii (which I am sure they will) It will be via con dios for me!


----------



## dba101 (Sep 30, 2020)

More demands for £2500 specs in a £600 camera


----------



## Robbie_B (Sep 30, 2020)

Hopefully this will be a replacement for the M5 and M50 with better AF, IBIS and the bigger battery. Then the M5 can pass down a couple of generations to the grandchildren


----------



## weixing (Sep 30, 2020)

hyt said:


> No M7 then...?


I prefer a R7...


----------



## Kane Clements (Sep 30, 2020)

Mando Morlos Photo said:


> I LOVE the m6 Mark II, I bought a 2nd one...if the m50 II is better then woot!
> 
> But the camera body is not where the system is coming up short. They need more/better lenses.
> 
> ...



If you don't need IBIS or a fully articulating screen the Fuji X-T30 is better than the M50 in every way. Full 4k, better EVF etc.etc. 

Good point about glass, I miss my M50 in some ways but to make the most of it (outside of the 22mm) I used an adaptor and strapped on an EF-S 15-85 or EF-S 55-250 a lot of the time.

And you make a good point about loyalty. It was rather painful to sell my Canon gear, though having done so I don't have any loyalty to a particular brand. Canon has been, and I think continues to be the case, complacent about the big gaps in their current product line and the shortcomings of quite a lot of their products. Once brand loyalty has gone, it has been lost for good.


----------



## Juangrande (Sep 30, 2020)

Nelu said:


> I'm trying to imagine you, Brian


Wreck it Ralph  But to be fair he meant large hands small (camera) body.


----------



## hachu21 (Sep 30, 2020)

sobrien said:


> Happy I sold my M50 but held on to my EF-M lenses now! Well, I will be if this gets a second dial, Fv mode and top notch AF. Oh and minimum shutter speed with auto-ISO in Av mode. Not too much to ask...surely?!


What you describe is a M6Ii.
Well see if Canon pursue his "all-in" cycle and release a M50 wich will top the line until another one comes....
The first M50 came with few bell and whistles that the M5/M6 didt had ( new digic/4k mainly).


----------



## slclick (Sep 30, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> The timing of this release is probably being driven by Fuji.
> 
> You guys have heard of the X-T4 (great IBIS, weather proof, two card slots and all the rest) the high performance crop frame camera that Canon should have been making rather than the 90D. Well on 15 October Fuji are announcing the X-S10. Which essentially is a slimmed down version of the X-T4. We know it will be DSLR style, have IBIS and a full articulating screen and sell for $999.
> 
> ...


Canon doesn't work that way. They are on their own path.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 30, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Been saying they should use rechargeable batteries for flash guns for years..



Standard rechargeable AA batteries work just fine in flash guns?


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 30, 2020)

Holy moley hell yessssss. Im about to sell this m50 finally, never even used on a shoot...was going to buy a m62 next week.

just give it IBIS and cut down on the harsh shutter slap that seems to infect M models since the (terrible for me, returned, m3.

Oh yeahahhhh


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 30, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> The timing of this release is probably being driven by Fuji.
> 
> You guys have heard of the X-T4 (great IBIS, weather proof, two card slots and all the rest) the high performance crop frame camera that Canon should have been making rather than the 90D. Well on 15 October Fuji are announcing the X-S10. Which essentially is a slimmed down version of the X-T4. We know it will be DSLR style, have IBIS and a full articulating screen and sell for $999.
> 
> ...



If you're not considering fuji, this does not matter at all. Now with canon finally finding its mojo, whats the point of a fuju for canonites, especially if you dont have extra cash to burn.


----------



## ashmadux (Sep 30, 2020)

morrisonbrett said:


> I have a Canon Speedlite 600EX II-RT in box waiting for R5 delivery. Returning it! I'll wait for the EL-1.


I have two of them that I've never really learned how to use and I'm not super appreciative of trying to make tiny lights feel like big lights. If I had the cage I'd trade them I'm for a pair of a600s. I bought them to replace an old pair of 580s because the line of sight was tragic outdoors.

Also ettl has never ever worked for me...every shot is slightly different lighting output and I hate it Just sharing my speedlight pain, great for every one who has been able to use them coherently.


----------



## Psamathe (Sep 30, 2020)

hyt said:


> No M7 then...?


That was also my 1st thought on reading this report.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Sep 30, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Yet another non-standard battery with a non-standard charger, as if there aren't enough rechargeable AA batteries to go around.


What if the flash was powered by an Lp-e6...


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Sep 30, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Standard rechargeable AA batteries work just fine in flash guns?


Of course they do, but how much better would it be if the flash used lp-e6 batteries. That’s what I was talking about.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 30, 2020)

hyt said:


> No M7 then...?



Could that not also be in the pipeline--just not necessarily this year?


----------



## Stuart (Sep 30, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Yet another non-standard battery with a non-standard charger, as if there aren't enough rechargeable AA batteries to go around.


AA just don't have the discharge capacity for fast recovery of the speedlite, you start missing shots while the flash recharges. A nice big lithium ion cell seems way better.


----------



## Kane Clements (Sep 30, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> If you're not considering fuji, this does not matter at all. Now with canon finally finding its mojo, whats the point of a fuju for canonites, especially if you dont have extra cash to burn.



Canon finding its mojo? Please! In the Cine series, different matter. What do they have for hybrid / stills / vloggers / enthusiasts and beginners? 

They have the R5, R6, M50 and M6 Mk II. And what else? Canon, Sony, Nikon, Fuji and the rest aren't religions.


----------



## Kane Clements (Sep 30, 2020)

slclick said:


> Canon doesn't work that way. They are on their own path.



It is called competition and Canon at the moment, outside top end R5 and R6 are nowhere to be seen as far as viable high end enthusiast down to beginners. All the big empires eventually collapse for pretty much the same reasons.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

Stuart said:


> AA just don't have the discharge capacity for fast recovery of the speedlite, you start missing shots while the flash recharges. A nice big lithium ion cell seems way better.


Actually, NiMH batteries have plenty of discharge capacity, but Li Ion batteries ARE lighter for the same capacity and will produce more than twice the voltage in the same space which is good for inverter efficiency. Unless the inverter is capable of a wide input range, the problem will be that there will be no way to use any kind of AA cell for backup. I guess they could parallel the Li Ion cells to keep the voltage down, but that would kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 30, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> It is called competition and Canon at the moment, outside top end R5 and R6 are nowhere to be seen as far as viable high end enthusiast down to beginners. All the big empires eventually collapse for pretty much the same reasons.


Oh. Please, please tell us the story about Kodak...


----------



## Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Could that not also be in the pipeline--just not necessarily this year?


This year is far from over.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Yet another non-standard battery with a non-standard charger, as if there aren't enough rechargeable AA batteries to go around.


 You are known for loving those AA batteries .


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Oh. Please, please tell us the story about Kodak...


----------



## Dragon (Sep 30, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> The timing of this release is probably being driven by Fuji.
> 
> You guys have heard of the X-T4 (great IBIS, weather proof, two card slots and all the rest) the high performance crop frame camera that Canon should have been making rather than the 90D. Well on 15 October Fuji are announcing the X-S10. Which essentially is a slimmed down version of the X-T4. We know it will be DSLR style, have IBIS and a full articulating screen and sell for $999.
> 
> ...


I doubt that Fuji is the driver here. The majority of M buyers are just average consumers that don't keep up on all the tech details and to them, "Fujifilm" is a name that will elicit the question "didn't they make film?". Canon has the name recognition and the store shelf space. You want a Fuji, you will need to order it because you will find them in very few stores. The Fuji system, while very elegant, is not exactly cheap when you start buying lenses and also on the heavy side when compared to the M system. The M50 II will be sold to the same folks who bought the M50 and their friends. If it is decently thought out, it will sell very well.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 30, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> You are known for loving those AA batteries .


Eneloops rule


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> Canon finding its mojo? Please! In the Cine series, different matter. What do they have for hybrid / stills / vloggers / enthusiasts and beginners?
> 
> They have the R5, R6, M50 and M6 Mk II. And what else? Canon, Sony, Nikon, Fuji and the rest aren't religions.


 Get real, dude.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2020)

brad-man said:


> Eneloops rule


I was never so happy as the day I disposed of 100+ eneloops.


----------



## Otara (Sep 30, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Yet another non-standard battery with a non-standard charger, as if there aren't enough rechargeable AA batteries to go around.



One option to avoid that is if they could make it so some of the more powerful USB-C powerbanks with PD could be used. Might not be practical.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 30, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I was never so happy as the day I disposed of 100+ eneloops.


What is the replecement for Enelops?


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 30, 2020)

The upcoming M50 Mark II certainly does not rule out a higher end M camera (m5 II or M-7 or whatever). Not sure why so many are jumping to that conclusion. Nor will the M50 II be a higher end camera than the M6 II in all likelihood. It is a cheaper model, so I am sure that's where it will remain. At around $600-650, it won't be a competitor to the Fuji mentioned. It's aimed at a different consumer. 

I must say, that the trolls are out in force on this thread. No competitive cameras from Canon? Please, try to pay attention to the real world, rather than troll-land. Their full frame offerings are now better than the competition in almost every way. The M series is probably the most popular APS-C line of cameras - and if not, than only the Rebels out sell them. Everybody should get the camera that best suits them, but please, you can enjoy your camera without feeling the need to slam other brands.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 1, 2020)

Dragon said:


> I doubt that Fuji is the driver here. The majority of M buyers are just average consumers that don't keep up on all the tech details and to them, "Fujifilm" is a name that will elicit the question "didn't they make film?". Canon has the name recognition and the store shelf space. You want a Fuji, you will need to order it because you will find them in very few stores. The Fuji system, while very elegant, is not exactly cheap when you start buying lenses and also on the heavy side when compared to the M system. The M50 II will be sold to the same folks who bought the M50 and their friends. If it is decently thought out, it will sell very well.



Hello Dragon

Have you seen what Canon is filling all that store shelf space with? 250D and other basic DSLRs. EF-S kit lenses like 18-55 and 35-75 from 2 to 3 generations back. And even a lot of those are on back order. 

As for cheap an X-T30 with better glass and performance than the M50 will be not be a lot more money.

I've not been trolling exactly, however having gone looking for a body lens solution that Canon couldn't supply, I decided to come here and point out that as things stand Canon the Emperor (outside the R5 and R6) has very few clothes.

I like Canon gear overall and would have liked to stick with them, they are however just playing catch up as things stand. Sony have a more balanced range than Canon. 

If the M50 MkII looks any good I'll really consider buying one. It will however have to justify itself. Same as any other brand. 

Of course Canon Rumours attracts fans of the brand. It is one thing to invest ones cash in the kit, it is unwise to invest oneself in the brand.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 1, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Get real, dude.



CanonFanBoy! Fandom is a route to wasting ones cash and emotional energy. In a few years time you be in the front row of Canon Tribute Act concerts, squealing with joy at old DSLR releases and throwing your underwear and old credit cards at the stage.


----------



## Kane Clements (Oct 1, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> The upcoming M50 Mark II certainly does not rule out a higher end M camera (m5 II or M-7 or whatever). Not sure why so many are jumping to that conclusion. Nor will the M50 II be a higher end camera than the M6 II in all likelihood. It is a cheaper model, so I am sure that's where it will remain. At around $600-650, it won't be a competitor to the Fuji mentioned. It's aimed at a different consumer.
> 
> I must say, that the trolls are out in force on this thread. No competitive cameras from Canon? Please, try to pay attention to the real world, rather than troll-land. Their full frame offerings are now better than the competition in almost every way. The M series is probably the most popular APS-C line of cameras - and if not, than only the Rebels out sell them. Everybody should get the camera that best suits them, but please, you can enjoy your camera without feeling the need to slam other brands.



Hi Czardoom.

It is possible that you are referring to some of my comments. I didn’t say that Canon has no competitive cameras. In the R5 and R6 they have produced some excellent kit. The new M50 is likely to sell very well. I’m even thinking one might suit me.
However at the low end they are still relying on the 250D and other models. Come on now. Is that the best they can do?
I’m happy to be corrected on the following. Can somebody tell me which Canon crop frame camera can compete with the Fuji x-t4 or 3? 
Because if I thought they did I wouldn’t have bought Fuji. Happy to admit if I missed something.
And I’m rather annoyed with Canon because they have for the time being abandoned market segments that I’m interested in.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 1, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> The timing of this release is probably being driven by Fuji.
> 
> You guys have heard of the X-T4 (great IBIS, weather proof, two card slots and all the rest) the high performance crop frame camera that Canon should have been making rather than the 90D. Well on 15 October Fuji are announcing the X-S10. Which essentially is a slimmed down version of the X-T4. We know it will be DSLR style, have IBIS and a full articulating screen and sell for $999.
> 
> ...



Ummm..... no. The M50 Mark II isn't going to move up-market in that way. It was slotted below the original M6, so there's no way Canon would slot this above the M6 Mark II. Rumors of the M5 Mark II/M7 were aiming for a late 2020 announcement, but it may have been pushed back to early 2021 due to the pandemic.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 1, 2020)

Stuart said:


> AA just don't have the discharge capacity for fast recovery of the speedlite, you start missing shots while the flash recharges. A nice big lithium ion cell seems way better.



Jasonmc89 has LP-E6 in mind. It has less charge than 4 AA batteries. Does it have the desired discharge rate?

I don't mind a new battery, as long as it is standardized across flash brands.


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 1, 2020)

With profoto A1, we have put our speedlites to rest. Pricey, but pretty much reliable, rechargeable battery, click-on accessories, never missfires, modelling lamp with a color temperature tweaking and feels more like a mini studio strobe.


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 1, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Yet another non-standard battery with a non-standard charger, as if there aren't enough rechargeable AA batteries to go around.



If you have never ever used something like Profoto A1, then your remark towards the rechargeable batteries is completly off. There is no comparison to the AA batteries hell.


----------



## sobrien (Oct 1, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> What you describe is a M6Ii.
> Well see if Canon pursue his "all-in" cycle and release a M50 wich will top the line until another one comes....
> The first M50 came with few bell and whistles that the M5/M6 didt had ( new digic/4k mainly).



Sure, I’d probably buy a M6 Mark ii if it had an integrated EVF and flip screen and especially if it had R5/R6 level AF. Throw in IBIS and it’d be a no brainer.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 1, 2020)

sobrien said:


> Sure, I’d probably buy a M6 Mark ii if it had an integrated EVF and flip screen and especially if it had R5/R6 level AF. Throw in IBIS and it’d be a no brainer.



If it had an integrated EVF it wouldn't be an M6, but an M5.


----------



## edoorn (Oct 1, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> With profoto A1, we have put our speedlites to rest. Pricey, but pretty much reliable, rechargeable battery, click-on accessories, never missfires, modelling lamp with a color temperature tweaking and feels more like a mini studio strobe.



I did myself a favour and got a Godox V1 instead. About the same flash (apart from the build quality probably), but hundreds of euro's saved.

These flashes are very nice with their battery. Although I must say that my regular 600 speedlites are not less powerful (just as an A1 is not more powerful than a regular speedlight), extremely reliable, works fine with MagMod click on stuff. But yes, you have to deal with AA's. Not a huge deal TBH, but it's good to hear Canon is going to use a new power source for this flash.


----------



## Gilvan Moreira (Oct 1, 2020)

Suponho que o "*L*" para o _Speedlite_ seja de *LED.*


----------



## sobrien (Oct 1, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> If it had an integrated EVF it wouldn't be an M6, but an M5.



Correct, or a properly beefed up M50 Mark ii. Guess it remains to be seen how far Canon push the second generation M50. They’ll presumably want to leave something in the tank for a M5 Mark ii.


----------



## mustafa (Oct 1, 2020)

My money's waiting for R6 and M7 bodies to replace my 80D, 6D Mkii and M5. Come on, Canon!


----------



## victorshikhman (Oct 1, 2020)

If they include IBIS and eyeAF, latest DPAF, with some other small improvements, like moving the mic port out of the way of the screen, battery capacity bump, this could be a very interesting camera for years to come. A Youtube workhorse. No crop 4K would hit it out of the park, but maybe that's too much to ask for. I don't think they'll use the 32MP sensor, though. Need to differentiate between this entry level model and the M6II, coming M7, M5II, etc. Anyway, 24MP is just fine, and even the existing 80D's sensor is very good for general use. Very few M lenses can make use of the resolution anyway.


----------



## Peter Bergh (Oct 1, 2020)

Gilvan Moreira said:


> Suponho que o "*L*" para o _Speedlite_ seja de *LED.*



For those of us who don't understand your language: could you please say that in English -- or a reasonable approximation thereof.


----------



## Marximusprime (Oct 1, 2020)

Peter Bergh said:


> For those of us who don't understand your language: could you please say that in English -- or a reasonable approximation thereof.



I think his idea is that the L in the Speedlite name refers to LED.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 1, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> Hello Dragon
> 
> Have you seen what Canon is filling all that store shelf space with? 250D and other basic DSLRs. EF-S kit lenses like 18-55 and 35-75 from 2 to 3 generations back. And even a lot of those are on back order.
> 
> ...



Those 250Ds and cheaper old lenses are going on the shelf not because that is all Canon has to offer, but because that is the price segment MOST camera buyers are looking at. Note, MOST camera buyers are not enthusiasts or professionals and aren't on this forum. By doing what they've been doing, they continue to be a top seller in this shrinking segment of camera gear (see the recent posts about camera sales, where Canon is on top and growing market share). 

Certainly if there is something you like better, buy that instead. What you said may be true for your personal situation, but the mistake you've made is extrapolating that to everyone else. Its a bit disingenuous to come in here saying a top selling camera company has nothing to offer, and then claim you're not trolling. 

-Brian


----------



## Mark3794 (Oct 1, 2020)

It's strange that we don't have any spec


----------



## diegopisante (Oct 1, 2020)

I've been using two 600 EX RT with ST-E3 RT since their launch, the battery will be a great evolution, but is really late for that Canon!! Probably I will be ending with godox flashes.


----------



## tron (Oct 1, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> The M50 II is great news IBIS and a better AF system please and that will replace my M5


According to an earlier CR1 rumor M50II will not have IBIS.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 1, 2020)

Since we now that the M50 II:
- keep the same small battery lp-e12
- keep an old micro usb port.
I bet it won't top the line and will stay below the m6 II. So...
- no ibis
- 24mp sensor

Incremental upgrade. I'd be glad to be proven wrong though.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 1, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> If you have never ever used something like Profoto A1, then your remark towards the rechargeable batteries is completly off. There is no comparison to the AA batteries hell.



OK. I'll take your claim at face value. Having a standard battery is better than having different brands use different batteries.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 1, 2020)

Kane Clements said:


> The timing of this release is probably being driven by Fuji.


Isn't it typical for Canon to update their APS-C lines every 2 years?


----------



## vangelismm (Oct 1, 2020)

M5 is 02 years old than M50, so M5 line is presumed dead?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 1, 2020)

Dragon said:


> I doubt that Fuji is the driver here. The majority of M buyers are just average consumers that don't keep up on all the tech details and to them, "Fujifilm" is a name that will elicit the question "didn't they make film?". Canon has the name recognition and the store shelf space. You want a Fuji, you will need to order it because you will find them in very few stores. The Fuji system, while very elegant, is not exactly cheap when you start buying lenses and also on the heavy side when compared to the M system. The M50 II will be sold to the same folks who bought the M50 and their friends. If it is decently thought out, it will sell very well.



I was at best buy the other day and they had a canon rep there peddling the M50 with web cam kit. Apparently that is very popular, and the reps are going around to the stores as shipments arrive. They definitely know how to sell the crap out of these M line cameras. I loved my M5, but sadly it was stolen about 2 weeks ago. Looking forward to an upgrade.


----------



## lexptr (Oct 1, 2020)

New flagship flash? So I will need to sell my two 600RT II and buy those new?? Together with switching to R system??? Canon, please stop innovating! Give us time to use the equipment we have and save some money!! 

On a serious note: rechargeable battery seems to be no good IMO. That is another nonstandard battery with its charger. Maybe I would like it to have same battery, as 5D/R5, but really I'd prefer the standard AA. I already use rechargeable AAs for flash and other devices. The Speedlite transmitter, for example uses two AAs. Will be unhappy to add another type of battery.

Any way, it is interesting to see, what they will come up with.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 2, 2020)

Considering the EL-100 is the perfect match to the M50 are we sure the EL-1 is an EX-600 RT II replacement, especially as it is probably coming out with the M50II?

I can imagine an EL-100 with a touch more power, an LED, and the Ai from the 470EX-Ai being a killer M series flash.


----------



## HarryFilm (Oct 2, 2020)

For those who are JUST getting into full frame photography for STILL and VIDEO, either the ORIGINAL M50 and this NEW M50 mk2 will be quite the steal in terms of pricing. If the new M50 Mk2 camera is $999 (which I expect it will be due to upgrades being made in it video capabilities!), I HIGHLY SUGGEST getting the Canon EF to RF mount adapter and then buying the FOLLOWING Sigma Art Series PRIME LENSES in the order they are listed to get the MOST COST EFFECTIVE super-sharp, super high quality set of lenses on the market that are pretty much MUCH FASTER across the board than the equivalent Canon L-series.

The sharpness is ASTOUNDING on the Sigma Art Series and ONLY the Twice-the-Price Zeiss Otus series is better! You're just getting a WHOLE LOT MORE for your money. This is ONE case where a 3rd party supplier IS actually better than Canon glass.

If you buy these lenses YOU ARE SET for full frame photography that will work in any situation for family and pro-level portraiture, streets and wide landscapes, telephoto sports/birding/wildlife, 24 fps pro-level video production and even nighttime/astrophotography on almost ANY high end Canon DSLR (i.e. M50, 5Dmk4, 1Dx2/3) and the newest RF mount cameras like the R5 -- You are getting the BEST of both worlds!

Add in the 2x Teleconverter and that 600mm Sports Zoom now reaches out to 1200 mm for your super-long range imagery!

Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R ($99 USD)








Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R


Buy Canon Mount Adapter EF-EOS R featuring Canon EF/EF-S Lens to EOS R Camera, Maintains AF and Image Stabilization, Dust- and Water-Resistant. Review Canon null




www.bhphotovideo.com





Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Art Zoom Lens for Canon EF ($719)








Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Art Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 18-35mm f/1.8 DC HSM Art Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/APS-C Format, 28.8-56mm (35mm Equivalent), Aperture Range: f/1.8 to f/16, Five SLD Elements, Four Aspherical Elements, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic Motor AF System, Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm. Review Sigma null




www.bhphotovideo.com





Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Prime Lens for Canon EF ($799 USD)








Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/1.4 to f/16, One FLD Element, Four SLD Elements, Two Aspherical Elements, Floating Elements System, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override, Rounded 9-Blade...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Sigma 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Prime Lens for Canon EF ($949 USD)








Sigma 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 50mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF featuring Aperture Range: f/1.4 to f/16, One Molded Glass Aspherical Element, Three Special Low Dispersion Elements, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Floating System & Large Diameter Design, Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Rounded Nine-Blade Diaphragm, Thermally...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Prime Lens for Canon EF ($1099 USD)








Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 85mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/1.4 to 16, Two Low Dispersion Elements, One Aspherical Element, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override, Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm, TSC Material, Brass Bayonet...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Sigma 135mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art Prime Lens for Canon EF ($1399)








Sigma 135mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 135mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/1.8 to f/16, Two FLD Elements, Two SLD Elements, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override, Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm, TSC Material, Brass Bayonet Mount...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Zoom Lens for Canon EF ($1849 USD)








Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Lens for Canon EF


Buy Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM Sports Lens for Canon EF featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/5 to f/22, Two FLD Elements, Three SLD Elements, Super Multi-Layer Coating, Hyper Sonic Motor AF System, OS Image Stabilization, Fixed, Rotating Tripod Collar, Rounded...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Samyang 24mm f/3.5 ED AS UMC Tilt-Shift Lens for Canon ($749 USD)








Samyang 24mm f/3.5 ED AS UMC Tilt-Shift Lens for Canon


Buy Samyang 24mm f/3.5 ED AS UMC Tilt-Shift Lens for Canon featuring Wide-Angle Tilt-Shift Prime Lens, Full Frame/35mm Format, Aperture Range: f/3.5-22, Maximum Tilt: +/- 8.5º, Maximum Shift: +/- 12mm, Mount Rotation: 90º Left and Right. Review Samyang null




www.bhphotovideo.com




(I added a 3rd party Tilt-Shift lens because its FUN hobby to make buildings and cars look like they are toy models!)

Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM Lens ($1249 USD)








Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM Lens


Buy Canon EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM Lens featuring EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format, Aperture Range: f/4 to f/22, Two Ultra-Low Dispersion Elements, Sub Wavelength and Fluorine Coatings, Ring-Type Ultrasonic Motor AF System, 180° Angle of View, Weather-Sealed Construction, Rounded 7-Blade...




www.bhphotovideo.com




(the ONE actual Canon Lens in my lineup because EVERYONE should have at least one GREAT Fisheye lens!)

Sigma TC-2001 2x Teleconverter for Canon EF ($399 USD)








Sigma TC-2001 2x Teleconverter for Canon EF


Buy Sigma TC-2001 2x Teleconverter for Canon EF featuring Canon EF Teleconverter, 2x Magnification Factor, Communication between Lens & Camera, AF Operates at up to f/8, Two Special Low Dispersion Elements, Dust and Splashproof, Compatible with Select Sigma Lenses. Review Sigma TC-2001




www.bhphotovideo.com





Vello LENS-2020 Lens Calibration Tool ($36 USD)








Vello LENS-2020 Lens Calibration Tool


Buy Vello LENS-2020 Lens Calibration Tool featuring Test Camera's Auto Focus Accuracy, AF Fine Tune or AF Micro Adjustment, Fix Front- or Back-Focusing Issues, Includes a Gray Card for White Balancing, 1/4"-20 Tripod Attachment & Quick Setup, Two-Way Bubble Level, Folds Flat for Portability or...




www.bhphotovideo.com





Since LENSES (after the end-user!) are the most important part of getting decent image quality, these above Sigma Prime and Zoom lenses, Samyang Tilt-Shift Lens, Canon Fish Eye lens plus EF-to-RF Adapter, 2x Teleconverter and Lens Calibration Tools will cover almost every major situation you can think of for modern photography for Enthusiasts AND Pros! When you add it all up price-wise ($9346 USD for everything), it's definitely doable by scrimping, saving and stretching some credit card payments over 24 to 36 months.

AND if you DO HAPPEN to find yourself a lowish-shutter count used Canon 5D Mk4 or a Canon 1Dx Mk 1 or 1Dx Mk 2 for a steal of a price on eBay, THEN you have REALLY hit the BIG TIME in pro-level stills photography and video production for a small amount of money with these lenses!

V


----------



## Dima 135 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm pretty sure there will be no crop 4k and advanced AF, but I doubt about IBIS. m50 is not high end body. Of course, this is possible, Panasonic and Olympus have cameras with IBIS in this segment. But stil, l think this is unlikely. I will also carefully assume that there will be some improvements in ergonomics, maybe they will add some customizable button or even wheel on the back


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 2, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> Ha ha... My hands are large, and the camera body is very small. I could have been more descriptive.


I'm reassured...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Oct 2, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> If the new M50 Mk2 camera is $999 (which I expect it will be due to upgrades being made in it video capabilities!), I HIGHLY SUGGEST getting the Canon EF to RF mount adapter and then buying the FOLLOWING Sigma Art Series PRIME LENSES


Hang on. Why would anyone need a EF to RF adapter for the M50 or M50II? It's not an RF mount camera.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 2, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


As a long time M50 owner and user, can't wait to see what upgrades and specs Gen 2 comes in with. I do hope that my current Small Rig cage, L bracket and other accessories will fit the newly upgraded model. It will NOT bother me if they upgrade the battery, even if it is not compatible with Gen 1 M50. What's especially nice is how affordable the M series bodies are. Wow, Canon! You have come alive in 2020 as we anticipate this announcement, along with all your other new toys for us. I guess we should thank Sony for pushing the mirrorless boundaries for the last few yrs, something Canon obviously took note of. While I don't own any Sony cameras, I doubt very much, in their absence, if we would have an R, R5, R6 or the upcoming rumored R1x, along with all the new technologies and those glorious RF lenses. So, for nipping at Canon's heels, pushing them to compete, thank you Sony. Keep up the good work.....


----------



## -pekr- (Oct 2, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> Since we now that the M50 II:
> - keep the same small battery lp-e12
> - keep an old micro usb port.
> I bet it won't top the line and will stay below the m6 II. So...
> ...



If they keep the micro usb port, I will send them few f*cks right away. It has to be usb-c, or I refuse to buy. This camera, without an IBIS, is DOA. According to your expectations, what is an advancement to the 2 years old model then? In fact, I would buy m6 mkII (silver) format camera with IBIS and improved eye AF right away ...


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 2, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> The upcoming M50 Mark II certainly does not rule out a higher end M camera (m5 II or M-7 or whatever). Not sure why so many are jumping to that conclusion. Nor will the M50 II be a higher end camera than the M6 II in all likelihood. It is a cheaper model, so I am sure that's where it will remain. At around $600-650, it won't be a competitor to the Fuji mentioned. It's aimed at a different consumer.
> 
> I must say, that the trolls are out in force on this thread. No competitive cameras from Canon? Please, try to pay attention to the real world, rather than troll-land. Their full frame offerings are now better than the competition in almost every way. The M series is probably the most popular APS-C line of cameras - and if not, than only the Rebels out sell them. Everybody should get the camera that best suits them, but please, you can enjoy your camera without feeling the need to slam other brands.


 
Well said!!! Sounds a lot like someone who watches too many YouTube 'photog warriors'... Especially when I know people who are still shooting with a Canon 1Ds Mk III. I wish my Canon 40D hadn't crapped out with the dreaded "Error 99" issue - loved the output from that body/sensor (just not above 800 ISO).


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 2, 2020)

-pekr- said:


> If they keep the micro usb port, I will send them few f*cks right away. It has to be usb-c, or I refuse to buy. This camera, without an IBIS, is DOA. According to your expectations, what is an advancement to the 2 years old model then?


- No crop 4k seems obvious but I don't know if it's possible with the 24mp sensor
- better af (digic 9?)
- 1 additional dial maybe
- better evf?
- part of software improvement of the M6 mk2 ( auto iso settings and so on)

we'll see...


----------



## SteveC (Oct 2, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> - No crop 4k seems obvious but I don't know if it's possible with the 24mp sensor
> - better af (digic 9?)
> - 1 additional dial maybe
> - better evf?
> ...



The other post with specs shows it as a 32.5 mp sensor.


----------



## HarryFilm (Oct 2, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Hang on. Why would anyone need a EF to RF adapter for the M50 or M50II? It's not an RF mount camera.



--

You buy the RF adapter NOW because when NEW RF cameras come out, you will be able to buy a used R5 Mk1 for $3200 USD or less when that user upgrades to the R5 mk2 and you STILL get to use all your AWESOME Sigma EF Glass! Those Sigmas I outlined in my Earlier post are SOOOOO SHARP that when the R5s (90 megapixel) comes out, you will STILL be able to use those EF lenses on that RF mount camera with the EF to RF adapter!

And if you do your purchase payments over 24-to-36 months, it really isn't all that much money per month for AWESOME GLASS! 

--

Spend your money on GOOD GLASS NOW and reap the benefits when NEW RF mirrorless cameras come out OR when you get a GREAT DEAL on a used 5Dmk4 or 1Dx mk1/mk2/mk3. When my boss is FINALLY done with his 1Dx mk2s and 1Dc's, I will be buying a few of them for dimes on the dollar! I'm doing a lot of multi-camera work now, so once I can get my hands on EIGHT of those 60 Canon 1Dx2's and 1Dc's my boss bought, I will buy those for my own wide-screen and surround-view video and stills work! 

They have low shutter counts and the PRO-LEVEL bodies with great weather sealing make those cameras a TOTAL WORTH-IT BUY used! He's got the Global Shutter 50+ Megapixel MF cameras now, so he really doesn't need the Canons anymore! I WOULD LIKE to buy them instead! AND .... When he finally gets rid of the Canon C700 4K GS'es, I'm gonna get a few of those too for reasonably cheap -- He has PROPER Canon T2 Cinema Glass for those which I can't WAIT to get my hands on for a decent price !!!

--


----------



## MarkB29 (Oct 5, 2020)

Jasonmc89 said:


> Been saying they should use rechargeable batteries for flash guns for years..


There already are...NiMH work great  and they're very affordable. No thanks to another expensive proprietary form factor battery.

Mark


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Oct 5, 2020)

MarkB29 said:


> There already are...NiMH work great  and they're very affordable. No thanks to another expensive proprietary form factor battery.
> 
> Mark


Read my other posts on the subject. I’m talking about using lp-e6 batteries. Same as the camera body.


----------



## Pentaxian07 (Oct 9, 2020)

It is messed up they won't just put all the good stuff in one camera. But, I understand the diabolical business strategy of this compromise approach. With that said even without the image stabilization, non standard battery, weather proofing and additional SD slots, it's still probably going the best vlogging camera with the uncropped 4K @ 60p, and the 32.5 MP as well as be a great all round shooter for the enthusiasts/prosumer. 

At least the battery and SD locations won't be problematic like the Sony ZV-1. I've been holding off waiting for someone to offer the uncropped 4K as I don't want to spend a fortune on lenses for my current needs. If Canon releases the model on Prime Day I'll likely get one. If not I'll probably end up settling for something else as I need one fairly soon. My last two cams were the Pentax K10D (Tank) and Samsung NX-500 (NX is fantastic except for the onboard mic and lack of external mic ports). So for me, the M50 Mark II will be an upgrade for sure. And it would be my first non point and shoot Canon as its the first to impress me with the speculated price point compared to other existing cameras in specs/price range since the NX-500.


----------



## canonmike (Oct 12, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> --
> 
> You buy the RF adapter NOW because when NEW RF cameras come out, you will be able to buy a used R5 Mk1 for $3200 USD or less when that user upgrades to the R5 mk2 and you STILL get to use all your AWESOME Sigma EF Glass! Those Sigmas I outlined in my Earlier post are SOOOOO SHARP that when the R5s (90 megapixel) comes out, you will STILL be able to use those EF lenses on that RF mount camera with the EF to RF adapter!
> 
> ...


Well, then, let's hope your boss comes through for you.


----------



## HarryFilm (Oct 13, 2020)

canonmike said:


> Well, then, let's hope your boss comes through for you.



--

They've already given and sold multiple Canon 5D Mk2's and Canon 5D mk3's to office and warehouse staff. They bought 150 of them back in the day for use onboard UAVs and submersibles and on cars/boats during autonomous mobility systems testing. The Canon 1Dxmk2's and C700 GS's are the ones I REALLY HAVE MY EYE ON! 

It takes about 3 to 5 years to write them down depreciation-wise on the accounting books until, essentially for taxation/valuation purposes, they become worth ZERO on the company's books. Once that happens, they put a purchase order schedule in to buy other cameras when they come out (i.e. Sony Venices, Canon C700 FF, Alexa LF's, 1Dx3 Mk3's, Canon R5's, Sony A7s3's etc) and the others get sold/given to staff depending upon if its consumer vs pro cameras.

The 5D mk2's are considered consumer grade so they are GIVEN to staff with one 50mm or 35mm prime lens. The 5D Mk3's and Sony A7s2's are sold for dimes on the dollar to staff (i.e. $150 or less with lenses extra) and the Canon C700 GS I will hopefully be getting for maybe a few thousand WITH the cinema lenses since they are NOT full frame (i.e. S-35) and we are only buying full frame or larger from now on. The Medium Format Global Shutter combine Stills/Video cameras were built in-house and use custom lenses but will be sent onwards to the BIG BOY MEDIA COMPANY once they FINALLY DECIDE to start selling them to the public!

I am eagerly awaiting the 1DxMk2's and the C700 GS's which are the ones I really want! I need to wait another 1.5 to 2 years though for their full write-down! But because of the Cinema Quality of the video-centric lenses, I won't be complaining too much !!! In the mean time, so long I pay the full replacement cost insurance fees and any deductibles and have a video production-specific 3rd party liability insurance plan, I am good to go for checking almost any lens and camera out of inventory for personal use!

V


----------



## canonmike (Oct 13, 2020)

HarryFilm said:


> --
> 
> They've already given and sold multiple Canon 5D Mk2's and Canon 5D mk3's to office and warehouse staff. They bought 150 of them back in the day for use onboard UAVs and submersibles and on cars/boats during autonomous mobility systems testing. The Canon 1Dxmk2's and C700 GS's are the ones I REALLY HAVE MY EYE ON!
> 
> ...


Well, Harry, all I can then say is that "You are one lucky duck".


----------

